# Engine light flashes



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

I recently read the codes from my computer. And I turned the screw back to where it was.

Now; days later the engine light is flashing.
It flashes once, twice, three times, four times, five times, and then repeats.

What is the best way to reset?
Would disconnecting the battery reset the computer?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

if you leave it disconected for 24 hours yes the ecu will loose its memory not really reset but close enough. but it sounds like maybe you left the ecu in a diagnostics mode. also what year 240 do you have?


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*ECU position*

1990 240sx.

I put the screw back to where it was before I turned it.

There are words "low" and "high" where the screw is.
I have the screw slot pointing toward "low"

My book, "Import code reader" by Equus says to put it back in the position where I found it.

However, another book just says to turn all the way one way and then the other.

So I'm not sure where to leave it now.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Update on what I did*

I waited 25 hours. I reconnected the negative cable and the ECU was still flashing when the engine was on.
So I ended up turning the screw fully clockwise and then all the way counterclockwise.
The engine light now stays on.
But the idle is very uneven.
Book says I must go 40 miles for computer to relearn.





mick said:


> 1990 240sx.
> 
> I put the screw back to where it was before I turned it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

hold up do you mean that the leds in the ECU are flashing when you have the car running if so then that is fine in Mode 1 the ecu will show if you are in a lean or rich condition and it should alternate regularly.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Check Engine light*

The check light and the 2 leds in the ecu were flashing while I was driving.

In this sequence:

1 flash
2 flashes
3 flashes
4 flashes
5 flashes

How would that show lean?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah you are still in the mode select position sorry bout all that put the selector about halfway between the stops and it should stop the flashing.


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Screw position*



mille-16i said:


> yeah you are still in the mode select position sorry bout all that put the selector about halfway between the stops and it should stop the flashing.


I did what the manual said about leaving it all the way counter clockwise and now the light just stays on like it used to.


----------

